# limping on hind leg



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

hi, me dog is limping on one of his hind legs, ( going to vets tomorrow, no appointments today), it happens after he has ran, and he just does a couple of steps without putting this leg down, then is fine. hasn't yelped about it, isn't reluctant to go out or run about or get in the car. do you think its just muscle strain? he's 8 1/2 months old, a husky x mal. am worried its his hips, tho not really showing the symptoms associated with that.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Could also be patella as they tend to sort of skip with this . Hopefully will be good news at vets


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks clueless.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Could be the knee , how much execise does he get, wear and tear on young joints is more common than you think , Both mine ave OCD a condition that afects the cartillage in the elbow joints they have had a course of Cartrophen injections and fingers crossed this helps re build the joint and lessen the effects of the OCD .


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> Could be the knee , how much execise does he get, wear and tear on young joints is more common than you think , Both mine ave OCD a condition that afects the cartillage in the elbow joints they have had a course of Cartrophen injections and fingers crossed this helps re build the joint and lessen the effects of the OCD .


try giving her glucosamine


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Way ahead of ya we give Glucoamine shark cartillage , and green lipped muscle lol oh and cod liver oil in the food too .


----------



## bully (Feb 13, 2008)

sleeptalker said:


> hi, me dog is limping on one of his hind legs, ( going to vets tomorrow, no appointments today), it happens after he has ran, and he just does a couple of steps without putting this leg down, then is fine. hasn't yelped about it, isn't reluctant to go out or run about or get in the car. do you think its just muscle strain? he's 8 1/2 months old, a husky x mal. am worried its his hips, tho not really showing the symptoms associated with that.


hi there,how did u get on at vets?same happened to my ab ,she has ruptured both cruciat ligaments & has already had 1 leg operated on 3wks ago,shes recovering well,hope thats not the case wi your dog...interested in hearing how your dogs doing,,marie


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

hi marie, thanks for asking about him. the vet said it was possibly just a pulled muscle, and gave him inflammortorys and said if it keeps reoccuring then they will look at doing xrays. he's been bounding around as normal, we just haven't taken him out off the lead. However when i got home from work this morn, we found that during the night he had decided to take all his tablets at once, there was 5 left. not sure if he got them all or if his brother mangaged to eat any so had to ring the emergency vet who said he would be alright, and my vet said they would leave it for now and not prescribe any more,just to see how he goes. not sure if he had pain around his knee, as when the vet felt there he whipped his head around at her, but no wimpering.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Bless him - Good to hear, its nothing to serious and its just a pulled muscle. 
Im sure the inflammortories will help. 

Good luck. xx


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks karen


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

Hope alls well at the vets


----------



## bully (Feb 13, 2008)

sleeptalker said:


> hi marie, thanks for asking about him. the vet said it was possibly just a pulled muscle, and gave him inflammortorys and said if it keeps reoccuring then they will look at doing xrays. he's been bounding around as normal, we just haven't taken him out off the lead. However when i got home from work this morn, we found that during the night he had decided to take all his tablets at once, there was 5 left. not sure if he got them all or if his brother mangaged to eat any so had to ring the emergency vet who said he would be alright, and my vet said they would leave it for now and not prescribe any more,just to see how he goes. not sure if he had pain around his knee, as when the vet felt there he whipped his head around at her, but no wimpering.


awwww good to here he is ok about his leg ,not so good about the tablets though  u need eyes in the back of your head sometimes lol .hope he gets on ok,marie


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

just a quick update, leg no better so booked in for an xray tomorrow, was not weight bearing on it yesterday very well and was definatley moping around, seems brighter this morn tho. will update when get the xray results.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

My English Springer had quite a bad twist too I think, hes 10 yrs. I made sure he stayed calm and bored him into submission with it for about a week now - no long walks, no play time, no big fussing.... and he seems a lot better - his limps gone though im only introducing him back to walking gradually. By the end of the week I aim to have him out for regular walks to see how he is

hope hes ok


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

sleeptalker said:


> just a quick update, leg no better so booked in for an xray tomorrow, was not weight bearing on it yesterday very well and was definatley moping around, seems brighter this morn tho. will update when get the xray results.


Ahhhhh bless hope he is ok  they go a bit funny after anesthetic both mine were really clingy and cried lol think it must have felt like being drunk to them,


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

just thought - now that its getting cold how about a hot water bottle? I was advised of wheat pads that you can microwave to warm and then put on the affected area? They help relax and warm the muscles

James


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

yea, good ideas james, will see what the xrays say and go from there, hope it is just muscle strain or something simple. he def felt better yesterday, much more lively. fast asleep as i write this tho, lol


----------



## bully (Feb 13, 2008)

sleeptalker said:


> just a quick update, leg no better so booked in for an xray tomorrow, was not weight bearing on it yesterday very well and was definatley moping around, seems brighter this morn tho. will update when get the xray results.


aw....wee shame  ,hope he is ok..hear from u soon.marie


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

hi marie, went to the vets, he said he did not want to do xrays yet, wants to do the anti inflammortarys again first as even if the xray showed anything they would not look at surgery yet. he had a better feel of the leg than the other vet, and said there was slight swelling on the knee, but was hardly noticable. so am trying to rest him till next week and we go back on thurs, can't really tell if theres any improvement as he hasn't been out off the lead running. have ordered more glucosamine and green lipped muscle


----------



## bully (Feb 13, 2008)

sleeptalker said:


> hi marie, went to the vets, he said he did not want to do xrays yet, wants to do the anti inflammortarys again first as even if the xray showed anything they would not look at surgery yet. he had a better feel of the leg than the other vet, and said there was slight swelling on the knee, but was hardly noticable. so am trying to rest him till next week and we go back on thurs, can't really tell if theres any improvement as he hasn't been out off the lead running. have ordered more glucosamine and green lipped muscle


good news then..hope he gets better soon,plenty of rest then for him,wee soul.marie


----------



## RiskyPets (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a couple of bigger dogs, and I give them glucosamine on a regular basis... just to keep their joints healthy. Also.... .please make sure your dogs stay a proper weight. My Dobe got a little heavy and it wreaked havoc on his joints. He is quite active, and the extra weight caused a slight tear in a knee ligament. Now, after dropping his excess weight and giving him glucosamine, he no longer limps. By keeping him, and all my pups, slim and trim it is going to lengthen their lives


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi how is your dog doing now? I am going through the same thing with my goldie


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

hi rona, thanks for asking about reno, he appears fine now. he had two weeks of rest, no walking outside at all, and hes back to running off the lead. he hasn't limped at all yet so i am assuming he is cured. hes on glucosamine and green lipped mussel now as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Glad your pup is doing ok, gives me hope with mine as symptoms seem almost identical


----------



## Jimbob (Nov 4, 2008)

My mum has a JRT and every so ofter he skips and doesn't put any weight on his back right leg. There is no pain, he runs around without any problem and can jump without displaying any signs of pain but as he runs every so often he skips and doesn't put any weight on that leg.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

I used to have a JRT that used to do the same, I think it's a JRT thing they just do it, but maybe you should get it checked at the vets next time your there


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

i think i read that the skipping thing is a sign there is something wrong. reno didn't show any sign of pain, not even when the vet had a good feel and rotated his hip. two weeks of no running outside seems to have done the trick. he was supposed to do no running in the house or getting on the sofa but that was extremely hard to police as i have two of them, but the rest seemed to work and 5 days of anti inflamortarys. the green lipped mussel is also a natural inflamortary.


----------

